# some recent pics



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

my tank is finally starting to look alright and things are growing like mad the xenia is spreading like crazy and my java brain is splitting polyps like mad since the pics were taken i have added some gsp and some orange gorgonian frags so i will need to take more again soon


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

i envy you man.. i hope mine will turn out like yours someday.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

that fuckin nice!!! Great job ..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

That very nice dude, I like it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats nice


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice! You'll see why xenia is so available. It will fill your tank.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice salt set up .


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

heres a couple more i jsut took tonight


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

how big is it? and how old?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

its a 50 gallon 3ft tank and its about 3 months old some of the items in the tank were moved from my previous 6 gallon nano


----------



## the king fish (Jan 11, 2005)

nice tank dude


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

is that a big brain coral the xenia is on?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

diddye said:


> is that a big brain coral the xenia is on?
> [snapback]843751[/snapback]​


yeah a very large brain coral skeleton a family member has had it for yrs it was being used as a doorstop so i rescued it


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

looks cool


----------



## apaap (Jun 4, 2004)

It looks very nice...


----------

